# Question about a couple pieces



## Nathand

I've been playing for two years now and was wondering if you guys think any of these pieces would be suitable for me to attempt.

Liszt - Liebestraum no. 3
Rachmaninoff - Prelude in C sharp minor
Rachmaninoff - Prelude in D major (op 23 no 4) 
Chopin - Etude op 10 no 9 in F minor 

Thanks in advance!

- Nathan


----------



## emiellucifuge

Of course! go ahead and try them


----------



## Polednice

You can only find out by trying!


----------



## Rasa

I don't know your level really, but unless you're a complete wunderkind, I'd say Chopin 10.9 would be quite hard with only 2 years under your belt. (it's the only one I've played myself)


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

Give them a go but don't be suprised and don't worry if you have to leave them for a few years.

Isn't there a film about a pianist who goes mad trying to learn Rach's Piano Concerto No.2?


----------



## Aramis

Ignis Fatuus said:


> Isn't there a film about a pianist who goes mad trying to learn Rach's Piano Concerto No.2?


=O

I want one! Gimme a title!


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

Aramis said:


> =O
> 
> I want one! Gimme a title!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shine_(film)
Here it is, it's Rachy's 3rd Conc.
I haven't seen it by the way, so I probably described it wrongly.


----------



## Nathand

Thanks for the opinions everyone! I think I will try some of these pieces then, I don't expect to be able to play them, but like someone said, the only way to find out how I will do is to try them.


----------



## Lukecash12

Ignis Fatuus said:


> Give them a go but don't be suprised and don't worry if you have to leave them for a few years.
> 
> Isn't there a film about a pianist who goes mad trying to learn Rach's Piano Concerto No.2?


That would be Rach's 3rd. He didn't necessarily go mad because of the piece in real life though; David Helfgott has had a long history of mental eccentricities.

Here's a link to Helfgott's home page online, where you can find a biography and links to recordings (he's one of my very favorite pianists): http://www.davidhelfgott.com/


----------



## Weston

I've seen _Shine_. Very moving film.


----------



## Lukecash12

Weston said:


> I've seen _Shine_. Very moving film.


Geoffrey Rush makes for a very convincing Helgott. He looked quite a bit like the real Helfgott.


----------



## Praine

Thanks to Ignaz Fatuus for spouting off this movie and Luke Cash for expounding on it. Looks like I have some quality viewing cut out for me.


----------



## JSK

Go ahead! Have fun! If there's something difficult you want to play, go ahead and play it. You don't have to tell your teacher....


----------

